# Neuer Star Trek-Film: Kommt 2023 von J.J. Abrams - Zeitlinie unbekannt



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neuer Star Trek-Film: Kommt 2023 von J.J. Abrams - Zeitlinie unbekannt*

						Paramount hat überraschend den Starttermin eines neuen Star-Trek-Films bekanntgegeben. Er soll am 9. Juni 2023 in die Kinos kommen. Über Zeitlinie, Besetzung und Inhalt ist derzeit nichts bekannt - lediglich J.J. Abrams wurde als Produzent bestätigt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neuer Star Trek-Film: Kommt 2023 von J.J. Abrams - Zeitlinie unbekannt*


----------



## User-22949 (12. April 2021)

"Kommt 2023 von J.J. Abrams"​Wir freuen uns schon über die übertrieben vielen Lens-Flare Effekte.


----------



## wurstkuchen (12. April 2021)

Wann hört das Elend endlich auf? Ich will ein TNG Reboot, bitte keine weitere TOS Gülle ala Abrahms.


----------



## Johnny05 (12. April 2021)

J.J. Abrams .... ab da habe Ich aufgehört zu lesen . Was der unter "Star Trek"  produziert hat , ist eher Star Trash .


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## sunburst1988 (12. April 2021)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> J.J. Abrams .... ab da habe Ich aufgehört zu lesen . Was der unter "Star Trek"  produziert hat , ist eher Star Trash .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Aber immerhin kommt ja bald endlich die Cartoon-Comedy-Serie die auch noch Kanon ist! 

.
.
.
.


----------



## whileFALSE (12. April 2021)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Aber immerhin kommt ja bald endlich die Cartoon-Comedy-Serie die auch noch Kanon ist!


Gib Lower Decks ne Chance. Fand ich besser als Discovery und Picard zusammen.


----------



## BigBoymann (12. April 2021)

Also bei einigen habe ich das Gefühl, dass ihr ins Kino geht und daran denkt, dass alles beim Alten bleibt. Ich hab die Filme geschaut ohne die Erwartung der Nostalgie und ich glaube nur so kann man die Filme schauen, Sie haben recht wenig mit dem alten Star Trek zu tun, was aber nunmal der Zeit geschuldet ist. Setz heute mal einen 12 jährigen vor eien TOS Folge, oder noch schlimmer vor einen Kinofilm. Der wird nach 5 Minuten eingeschlafen sein und dich fragen, ob das dein Ernst ist. 

Persönlich finde ich derzeit mit Picard das spannenste Projekt am Markt, da trifft Nostalgie (alleine durch die Darsteller) eben die neue Zeit. Eine moralisch heruntergekommene Föderation, wobei mich dies in den originalserien oft am meisten gestört hat. Wobei der Untergang der moralischen Föderation ja schon in TNG seinen Anfang fand und in Deep Space Nine und vor allem Voyager seinen Abschluss nahm. Da war bereits nicht viel übrig von den übermoralischen Einstellungen und Ansichten. Da wurde kurzerhand Kleinholz aus den Borg gemacht, mit einem Schiff aus der Zukunft. Da wurde das Dominion überfallen, Ketracel White Lager und Produktionsstätten zerstört, eben ohne daran zu denken, dass so ein harter Entzug der JemHadar vieleicht auch nicht so toll ist. 
Insofern trifft die Serie Picard in meinen Augen vieles, den Zeitgeist und die Nostalgieschiene sind da bedient. Hoffe allerdings, dass man es nicht übertreibt mit den "Rückkehrern", auch wenn ich mich auf Guinan und Q freue, die passen halt in jede Zeit.


----------



## Ryle (12. April 2021)

Ich fand die Filme eigentlich ganz unterhaltsam, auch wenn sie natürlich nicht viel mit der ursprünglichen Serie gemeinsam haben. Da fand ich die ganze neue Star Wars Reihe deutlich schlimmer. Immerhin hat man bei Star Trek noch halbwegs anständige und charismatische Schauspieler, wobei sich bei neuen Filmen die Frage stellt wer nun mitspielen soll. Chris Pine hatte ja eigentlich keinen Bock mehr auf die Rolle und der war noch einer der Argumente für die Reihe.


----------



## Bevier (12. April 2021)

Seitdem die es geschafft haben, komplett die optimistische Seele aus Gene Roddenberrys Star Trek zu entfernen, ist die Serie leider für mich gestorben. Und auch meine Hoffnung, dass das mit Patrick Stewart endlich wieder zurückkehrt, wurde brutalst enttäuscht...
Kelvin-Zeitlinie oder Discovery sind der Inbegriff des seelenlosen Actionmülls. Und J. J. Abrahms hat seinen guten Teil dazu beigetragen. -.-


----------



## wurstkuchen (12. April 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Also bei einigen habe ich das Gefühl, dass ihr ins Kino geht und daran denkt, dass alles beim Alten bleibt. Ich hab die Filme geschaut ohne die Erwartung der Nostalgie und ich glaube nur so kann man die Filme schauen, Sie haben recht wenig mit dem alten Star Trek zu tun, was aber nunmal der Zeit geschuldet ist. Setz heute mal einen 12 jährigen vor eien TOS Folge, oder noch schlimmer vor einen Kinofilm. Der wird nach 5 Minuten eingeschlafen sein und dich fragen, ob das dein Ernst ist.
> 
> Persönlich finde ich derzeit mit Picard das spannenste Projekt am Markt


Pure satire? Ironie? Böser Sarkasmus? Picard ist das peinlichste mieseste gammligste was Star Trek je passiert ist und beschmutzt alles was mit TNG zu tun hat. Es ist eine Schande! Und Star Trek ist scheinbar nun wirklich tot. Lower Decks war nun wirklich noch das einzige was ansehbar war die letzten Jahre.


----------



## chill_eule (12. April 2021)

Ich fand die neuen Star Trek Filme jetzt auch nicht soo schlecht 
(Ich mochte sogar _Nemesis_ )

Liegt aber evtl. bei mir auch daran, dass, wenn man lange Zeit STO zockt, sowieso komplett abgehärtet ist, was Storys/Zeitlinien/etc. im ST Universum/Kanon angeht


----------



## Johnny05 (12. April 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Also bei einigen habe ich das Gefühl, dass ihr ins Kino geht und daran denkt, dass alles beim Alten bleibt.


Das hat nix mit der rosaroten Fan - Brille oder Nostalgie zu tun . Die "Star Trash" - Reihe von JarJar Abrams hat einfach alles verraten wofür Roddenberrys Star Trek gestanden hat . Hardcore - Fans sehen das  eben anders als die Hauptsache " Krach - Bumm - Peng - Lensflare" Generation .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Birdy84 (12. April 2021)

User-22949 schrieb:


> "Kommt 2023 von J.J. Abrams"​Wir freuen uns schon über die übertrieben vielen Lens-Flare Effekte.


Wenn es doch nur das wäre....



BigBoymann schrieb:


> Also bei einigen habe ich das Gefühl, dass ihr ins Kino geht und daran denkt, dass alles beim Alten bleibt. Ich hab die Filme geschaut ohne die Erwartung der Nostalgie und ich glaube nur so kann man die Filme schauen, Sie haben recht wenig mit dem alten Star Trek zu tun, was aber nunmal der Zeit geschuldet ist. Setz heute mal einen 12 jährigen vor eien TOS Folge, oder noch schlimmer vor einen Kinofilm. Der wird nach 5 Minuten eingeschlafen sein und dich fragen, ob das dein Ernst ist.


Beeindruckend! Das Niveau soll also der Maßstab sein? Dann ist der oberfläche Kurtzman-Abrams-Trek offenbar genau das richtige für diejenigen. Dann bräuchte man allerdings kein Star Trek dran schreiben. Star Trek stand bis Kurtzman und Abrams drangelassen wurden, noch nie für öberflächlichen Sci-Fi Blödsinn - im Gegenteil.


----------



## sfc (12. April 2021)

Abrams und Kurtzman haben Star Trek zu Unterschichtenfernsehen verschandelt. Wundert mich auch aus finanzieller Sicht, dass Abrams noch mal ran darf. Die Kelvin-Filme sind an den Kinokassen doch ziemlich untergegangen. Nach Episode 9 sollte der eigentlich auch als Kreativer, der er als Abkupferer ohnehin nie war, endgültig gestorben sein.


----------



## Rollora (12. April 2021)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Wann hört das Elend endlich auf? *Ich will ein TNG Reboot*, bitte keine weitere TOS Gülle.


WARUM?


----------



## wurstkuchen (12. April 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> WARUM?


Wie warum? Weil TNG das beste Star Trek war, neben DS9? Ab Staffel 3/4 war Voy auch gut. Und weil die letzten gefühlten 200 Serien und Filme alle TOS Gülle ala Abrahms waren? Und Picard ist kein TNG.


----------



## Rollora (12. April 2021)

sunburst1988 schrieb:


> Aber immerhin kommt ja bald endlich die Cartoon-Comedy-Serie die auch noch Kanon ist!
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Meinst du Lower Decks? Das gibts ja schon längst


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Also bei einigen habe ich das Gefühl, dass ihr ins Kino geht und daran denkt, dass alles beim Alten bleibt. Ich hab die Filme geschaut ohne die Erwartung der Nostalgie und ich glaube nur so kann man die Filme schauen, Sie haben recht wenig mit dem alten Star Trek zu tun, was aber nunmal der Zeit geschuldet ist. Setz heute mal einen 12 jährigen vor eien TOS Folge, oder noch schlimmer vor einen Kinofilm. Der wird nach 5 Minuten eingeschlafen sein und dich fragen, ob das dein Ernst ist.


Das hat halt damit zu tun, dass die modernen ST Folgen eher für einen 12 Jährigen gemacht sind und die alten eher für Erwachsene.
Oder glaubst du, die ganzen Ethischen Themen der Alien of the Week episoden sind für Kinder?
Der große Unterschied ist nicht die Zeit, sondern, dass die alten Star Trek Folgen halt lieber ernste Themen behandelt haben (in einem halbwegs plausiblen Physikgewand) und die neuen nur Bummbummbumm CGI Action bieten.
Da gehts viel weniger um Nostalgie, sondern darum was STar Trek eigentlich als Idee ist. Es ist auch der Traum einer möglichen Zukunft wenn die Menschen sich geistig ein bisschen weiterentwickeln. Was Discovery und Co heute zeigen ist eigentlich enorm rückständig, statt zukünftig.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2021)

User-22949 schrieb:


> "Kommt 2023 von J.J. Abrams"​Wir freuen uns schon über die übertrieben vielen Lens-Flare Effekte.


Gibt es noch andere sinnvolle Argumente dagegen oder wird nur seit Jahren immer wieder das selbe durchgekaut?



Johnny05 schrieb:


> J.J. Abrams .... ab da habe Ich aufgehört zu lesen . Was der unter "Star Trek"  produziert hat , ist eher Star Trash .


Ich glaube dann weißt du nicht was Trash-Filme sind.

Ich freue mich auf einen neuen ST Film und habe keine Probleme damit das der von Abrams kommt.


----------



## Rollora (12. April 2021)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Wie warum? Weil TNG das beste Star Trek war, neben DS9? Ab Staffel 3/4 war Voy auch gut. Und weil die letzten gefühlten 200 Serien und Filme alle TOS Gülle ala Abrahms waren? Und Picard ist kein TNG.


ja, und das wird sie weiterhin bleiben.
Die Frage ist warum du das mit einem Reboot kaputt machen möchtest.


----------



## wurstkuchen (12. April 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Die Frage ist warum du das mit einem Reboot kaputt machen möchtest.


Du verwechselst scheinbar Remake mit Reboot. Mit Reboot meine ich anknüpfend an die TNG Zeitlinie, und im selben Stil, natürlich mit neuer Crew und auch neuem Schiff (muss nich unbedingt Enterprise heißen). Aber ne Serie wie TNG wird es nie mehr geben, dafür war sowas einfach zu teuer. Eine TNG Folge hat ja um die 2 Million $ gekostet.


----------



## BigBoymann (12. April 2021)

Ich finde einige Aussagen hier echt ein wenig übertrieben.

1.) Habe ich nie gesagt, dass ich die neuen Filme an sich wirklich gut finde, sie passen in die Zeit und haben natürlich nicht mehr viel mit der Original Serie gemein.
2.) Das Alien of the Week Prinzip ist leider nicht mehr zielführend, hat glaube ich nichts mit dem Alter der Zuschauer direkt zu tun, die älteren kennen es halt noch so, vielmehr mit dem veränderten Profil mit dem man schaut. Früher hat man sich jeden Mittwoch um 20.15 Uhr auf eine Folge seiner Serie gefreut, heute wird Netflix angeschaltet und alle Folgen hintereinander weggeschaut. Das Alien of the Week Prinzip ist dann aber eben nicht mehr wirklich zielführend und eine durchgängige Story, wie es im übrigen auch bereits DS9 und VOY hatten, ist viel entscheidender.
3.) Ansonsten wird viel Kritik geübt, aber gerade die Serie Picard macht in meinen Augen vieles der angesprochenen Kritikpunkte, natürlich übersetzt ins Star Trek Universum. Auch wenn ich nicht finde, dass die Serie an ihre Vorgänger herankommt, so halte ich sie dennoch derzeit für die beste nicht Comic Serie im Star Trek Universum, um Längen besser als Discorvery (wobei ich deren Ansatz in der letzten Staffel interessant fande, nur mit dem Sporenantrieb werde ich nicht mehr warm) und um noch viel mehr besser und vor allem näher an Star Trek als die Filme.

P.S.
Ich halte mich schon für einen Fan der alten Serien, gerade dabei nach TOS, TNG und VOY auch noch DS9 ein x-tes Mal zu schauen, alle zwei oder drei Jahre ist es wieder soweit. Mittlerweile oft nur noch als Einschlafhilfe, dennoch gibt es immer wieder Folgen die mich am Einschlafen hindern. Nicht hardcore, aber eingefleischt würde ich schon sagen.


----------



## sunburst1988 (12. April 2021)

Rollora schrieb:


> Meinst du Lower Decks? Das gibts ja schon längst


Google sagt tatsächlich dass die schon anschaubar ist. Ich hatte die Serie nicht weiter verfolgt und werde sie mir auch ganz sicher nicht anschauen...
Dann lieber nochmal Voyager oder, noch besser, DS9.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. April 2021)

Ach du meine Güte, ich bin ein StarTrek Fan, aber selbst ich sage zu einem neuen Film "Das kann ja nur schief gehen".
Wenn es wirklich wieder besser werden sollte, dann muss sich viel verändern, die alternative Zeitlinie muss weg, eine andere Crew in einer anderen Zeit muss her, die LasVegas Optik muss weg oder drastisch reduziert werden (außen wie in dem Schiff).
Aber das J.J. Abrams wieder seine griffel im Spiel hat lässt mich böses ahnen, dieser Mainstream Geldgeile Typ schadet alles woran er beteiligt ist, neben StarTrek will er auch StarWars zerstören, nur bei StarWars hat man ihm wenigstens Zügel angelegt das er es nicht übertreiben darf.


----------



## slasher (12. April 2021)

Wie schon einige geschrieben haben, ist Star Trek eben kein "Krach Bumm Peng" Kinoerlebnis, sondern steigert sich verlauf seiner Handlungsstränge mehr ins Philosophische und versucht Gedankenstränge zu fördern.

Auch gerne mal wie in DS9 wo ein Krieg unvermeidlich ist um seine eigenen Werte zu schützen, auch wenn man seine eigenen Werte dadurch verrät. Oder bei Voyager, auch wenn man einen festen Standpunk vertritt, muss man sich selber verraten um sich selber zu retten. Das wieder rum zeigen auch viele der alten Kinofilme.

Der "Neue" Abklatsch von Abrams zielt nur auf Knalleffekte ohne Sinn. Bisher war alles Murks was der angepackt hat. Daher erwarte ich bei einem neuen Kinofilm den der Produziert eh nicht viel.

Edit: Aber immerhin ist er Konsequent. 2 der größten Sci_Fi Franchises hat er auf dem gewissen, kann nicht jeder von sich behaupten


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Aber das J.J. Abrams wieder seine griffel im Spiel hat lässt mich böses ahnen, dieser Mainstream Geldgeile Typ schadet alles woran er beteiligt ist, neben StarTrek will er auch StarWars zerstören, nur bei StarWars hat man ihm wenigstens Zügel angelegt das er es nicht übertreiben darf.


Wobei mir die neuen ST Filme besser gefallen als die neuen SW.



slasher schrieb:


> Wie schon einige geschrieben haben, ist Star Trek eben kein "Krach Bumm Peng" Kinoerlebnis, sondern steigert sich verlauf seiner Handlungsstränge mehr ins Philosophische und versucht Gedankenstränge zu fördern.


Naja, so hochphilosophisch sind die alten ST Filme nun auch nicht. Und Aktion hat es schon immer dabei gegeben.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. April 2021)

BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ich finde einige Aussagen hier echt ein wenig übertrieben.
> 
> 1.) Habe ich nie gesagt, dass ich die neuen Filme an sich wirklich gut finde, sie passen in die Zeit und haben natürlich nicht mehr viel mit der Original Serie gemein.
> 2.) Das Alien of the Week Prinzip ist leider nicht mehr zielführend, hat glaube ich nichts mit dem Alter der Zuschauer direkt zu tun, die älteren kennen es halt noch so, vielmehr mit dem veränderten Profil mit dem man schaut. Früher hat man sich jeden Mittwoch um 20.15 Uhr auf eine Folge seiner Serie gefreut, heute wird Netflix angeschaltet und alle Folgen hintereinander weggeschaut. Das Alien of the Week Prinzip ist dann aber eben nicht mehr wirklich zielführend und eine durchgängige Story, wie es im übrigen auch bereits DS9 und VOY hatten, ist viel entscheidender.


Warum? Muss es immer eine langezogene, (ver-)komplizierte Geschichte sein, damit man folgen am Stück schauen kann?


BigBoymann schrieb:


> 3.) Ansonsten wird viel Kritik geübt, aber gerade die Serie Picard macht in meinen Augen vieles der angesprochenen Kritikpunkte, natürlich übersetzt ins Star Trek Universum. Auch wenn ich nicht finde, dass die Serie an ihre Vorgänger herankommt, so halte ich sie dennoch derzeit für die beste nicht Comic Serie im Star Trek Universum, um Längen besser als Discorvery (wobei ich deren Ansatz in der letzten Staffel interessant fande, nur mit dem Sporenantrieb werde ich nicht mehr warm) und um noch viel mehr besser und vor allem näher an Star Trek als die Filme.


Es ist nicht grade eine Meisterleistung STD zu übertreffen. Dennoch ist STP langatmig, gehaltlos, inkonsistent und unlogisch. Und wenn man dann noch den Vergleich zu den ürsprünglichen Charakteren zieht, sind sie ein Schatten ihrer selbst, die scheinbar nur aus Nostalgie Gründen eingebunden wurden, um die Einschaltquoten zu erhöhen.

Edit: 





RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, so hochphilosophisch sind die alten ST Filme nun auch nicht. Und Aktion hat es schon immer dabei gegeben.


Richtig, die Filme waren massentauglicher als die Serie. Aber auch die alten Filme hatten tiefgründige Themen. Das geht bei den neuen Filmen und Serien völlig abhanden.


----------



## chill_eule (12. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube dann weißt du nicht was Trash-Filme sind.


Hat da etwa jemand "Sharknado 6" gesagt? 
Oder noch eine andere *Sci-Fi* Filmserie auch mit "Star" im Namen:
Starship Troopers


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hat da etwa jemand "Sharknado 6" gesagt?
> Oder noch eine andere *Sci-Fi* Filmserie auch mit "Star" im Namen:
> Starship Troopers


Du nennst "Sharknado" und "Starship Troopers" im selben Atemzug? 

Achso, du meinst Filmereihe? Ja alles nach Teil 1 von Starship Troopers war schlecht.


----------



## bulli007 (12. April 2021)

Ich finde ja noch viel gruseliger das Kalinda Vazquez an einen Film Drehbuch schreibt........ wenn jetzt auch noch Kurtzman seine Finger im Spiel hat ist das Grauen komplett.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. April 2021)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Wie warum? Weil TNG das beste Star Trek war, neben DS9?


DS9?
Sorry, da hab ich gleich weggeschaltet.

Madame Janeway wäre doch mal dran.
Da war der Weg wieder in Richtung "Entdecken" gegeben.

Und die Beatzung war auch gut.

Widerstand ist zwecklos!


----------



## wurstkuchen (12. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> DS9?
> Sorry, da hab ich gleich weggeschaltet.


DS9 war unerträglich langweilig die ersten Staffeln, so wie Voyager auch, ich mein natürlich erst ab Dominion. Voyager erst ab 7of9 und DS9 erst ab Dominion.


----------



## docdent (12. April 2021)

Abrahms StarTrek war gewöhnungsbedürftig (das Szenenbild z.T. grottig), hat aber wenigstens die Grundcharaktere  halbwegs bewahrt. Was Discovery abliefert, hat bis auf den Namen nichts mit Star Trek gemein. Ich hab am Anfang der 2. Staffel aufgegeben. Daher hege ich wenig Hoffnung, dass die angekündigten Produktionen jemals wieder StarTrek-Feeling aufkommen lassen. Also doch wieder eine neue Runde der Wiederholung von TNG, DS9, VOY. Oder Geheimtipp: "The Orville"


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. April 2021)

Wann kommt eigentlich die dritte Staffel von Discovery auf DVD/BluRay?


----------



## Rollora (12. April 2021)

wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Du verwechselst scheinbar Remake mit Reboot. Mit Reboot meine ich anknüpfend an die TNG Zeitlinie, und im selben Stil, natürlich mit neuer Crew und auch neuem Schiff (muss nich unbedingt Enterprise heißen). Aber ne Serie wie TNG wird es nie mehr geben, dafür war sowas einfach zu teuer. Eine TNG Folge hat ja um die 2 Million $ gekostet.


Ah du meinst eigentlich eine Sequel-Serie zu TNG. Ok das würde natürlich passen.
Aber TNG kann man eben weder rebooten (Star Trek 10 mit Kirk ist ein Reboot), noch remaken.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> Ich finde einige Aussagen hier echt ein wenig übertrieben.
> 
> 1.) Habe ich nie gesagt, dass ich die neuen Filme an sich wirklich gut finde, sie passen in die Zeit und haben natürlich nicht mehr viel mit der Original Serie gemein.


wieso passen sie mehr in die Zeit? Eigentlich haben wir jetzt viel eher noch eine Zeit sich um die thematiken (Sexismus, Rassismus, diverse Ethische Fragestellungen) zu kümmern.


BigBoymann schrieb:


> 2.) Das Alien of the Week Prinzip ist leider nicht mehr zielführend, hat glaube ich nichts mit dem Alter der Zuschauer direkt zu tun, die älteren kennen es halt noch so, vielmehr mit dem veränderten Profil mit dem man schaut. Früher hat man sich jeden Mittwoch um 20.15 Uhr auf eine Folge seiner Serie gefreut, heute wird Netflix angeschaltet und alle Folgen hintereinander weggeschaut. Das Alien of the Week Prinzip ist dann aber eben nicht mehr wirklich zielführend und eine durchgängige Story, wie es im übrigen auch bereits DS9 und VOY hatten, ist viel entscheidender.


Das Alien/Monster/whatever of the Week Prinzip funktioniert natürlich auch heute noch und hat viele Vorteile.
Nicht umsonst wird die Serie um Pike wieder solche Episoden haben


BigBoymann schrieb:


> P.S.
> Ich halte mich schon für einen Fan der alten Serien, gerade dabei nach TOS, TNG und VOY auch noch DS9 ein x-tes Mal zu schauen, alle zwei oder drei Jahre ist es wieder soweit. Mittlerweile oft nur noch als Einschlafhilfe, dennoch gibt es immer wieder Folgen die mich am Einschlafen hindern. Nicht hardcore, aber eingefleischt würde ich schon sagen.


Die alten Serien hatten halt mehrere Dinge für sich und viele sehen halt was anderes darin.
Für manche war es halt einfach nur eine Sci-Fi Serie. Für andere eine Soap Opera in Space. Usw usf.
Ich habe seit meiner Kindheit die Serien immer wieder gesehen und ihre wahre Bedeutung/Tragkraft erst viel später entdeckt.
Damals wars halt Sci-Fi-Unterhaltung. Heute sehe ich die meisten Episoden ganz anders.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (12. April 2021)

Ich weiß nicht.. Quentin Tarantino als Regisseur hätte einen gewissen Reiz gehabt...
Das ganze schmutziger, blutiger .. halt Mal von der perfekten Star Trek Welt weg..
Das war auch so n bissel der Reiz an lower decks


----------



## Splatterpope (12. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, so hochphilosophisch sind die alten ST Filme nun auch nicht. Und Aktion hat es schon immer dabei gegeben.


Vllt. solltest du nochmal den ersten sehen, wenn möglich die Directors Edition...


----------



## SFT-GSG (12. April 2021)

Ich frage mich wann der Typ gestoppt wird und aufhört Star Trek zu vergewaltigen.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. April 2021)

Blackfirehawk schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht.. Quentin Tarantino als Regisseur hätte einen gewissen Reiz gehabt...
> Das ganze schmutziger, blutiger .. halt Mal von der perfekten Star Trek Welt weg..
> Das war auch so n bissel der Reiz an lower decks


Die Star Trek Welt, war eben nicht perfekt. Die dargestellten Probleme, waren zwar auf einer anderen Ebene, aber eben auch synonym zu (immer noch) aktuellen Problemen.


----------



## SilentHunter (12. April 2021)

JJ oh weh der Abrahams. Nachnahme wie der Name des Ami Panzer und genauso verwüstend. Für Star Wars hätte er lebenslang Hausverbot in allen Studios verdient.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. April 2021)

Jar Jar Trek kommt mir in der Rückschau gar nicht mehr so schlecht vor, im Vergleich zu Kurtzman-Trek. Bei Jar Jar war es tw. So überzeichnet, dass man es mit viiieeel gutem Willen sogar noch als (liebevolle) Persiflage begreifen konnte (aber nicht musste). Kurtzman-Trek ist halt einfach nur pseudo-deep. 
Whatever, ich grabe mich derzeit ohnehin lieber ins Star Wars EU ("Legends") ein. Und warte auf neue Orville-Folgen.


----------



## Nuallan (12. April 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Jar Jar Trek kommt mir in der Rückschau gar nicht mehr so schlecht vor, im Vergleich zu Kurtzman-Trek.


Ist leider dasselbe. Kotzman war bei Star Trek 2009 und auch bei Into Darkness Drehbuchautor und Produzent. Für mich sind beide gleich wertlos.


wurstkuchen schrieb:


> Du verwechselst scheinbar Remake mit Reboot. Mit Reboot meine ich anknüpfend an die TNG Zeitlinie, und im selben Stil, natürlich mit neuer Crew und auch neuem Schiff (muss nich unbedingt Enterprise heißen). Aber ne Serie wie TNG wird es nie mehr geben, dafür war sowas einfach zu teuer. Eine TNG Folge hat ja um die 2 Million $ gekostet.


Am Geld wird es nicht liegen. Discovery ist soweit ich weiß eine der teuersten Serien im Moment. Was schon lustig ist wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt. Man munkelt Netflix hat CBS (mindestens) die komplette erste Staffel bezahlt, weil die alten Star Trek Serien enorm viel geschaut wurden auf Netflix. Und dann macht CBS was? Etwas komplett anderes, was viele Fans nicht mal gucken würden wenn sie Geld dafür kriegen würden.

Man munkelt außerdem das Netflix sehr unzufrieden ist mit den Quoten von Discovery, und deswegen sehr schnell aufgehört hat da Geld reinzupumpen. Aber sind alles nur Gerüchte. Offiziell sind natürlich alle zufrieden. Gibt heutzutage leider kein einziges Unternehmen mehr das Fehlschläge öffentlich eingesteht. CBS bringt Discovery ja mittlerweile auch selbst und die Quoten sind milde ausgedrückt eine Bankrotterklärung.


----------



## Govego (12. April 2021)

J. J. Abrahams ist ohne Frage ein guter Regisseur. Leider denkt er auch noch, dass er ein guter Drehbuchschreiber sei. Aber keines seiner Drehbücher war gut. Seine Geschichten haben soviele Logiklücken wie ein Schweizer Käse - ja, ich schaue auf dich Star Wars 9.
Soll heißen, wenn er bei seinen Filmen nicht das Drehbuch schreibt, könnte es was werden. Wenn doch, mache ich einen weiten Bogen um den Film.


----------



## rum (12. April 2021)

Habe im Großen und Ganzen alle hier besprochenen Filme/Serien/etc gesehen und finde alle wirklich gut. Es sind halt alle anders; man sollte einfach nicht TNG mit DS9, den J.J.A.-Kinofilmen oder Picard vergleichen. Vergleiche sind sicher gut für Wettbewerbe, nur gibt es hier keinen Wettbewerb, denn die Jury darf jeder sein und das Bemessungskriterium muss somit im subjektiven Rahmen liegen, was einen Vergleich wiederum unmöglich macht.
Ich bin sehr froh, dass es all diese sehr differenten Story-Lines, Besetzungen und Thematisierungen gibt und persönlich denke ich, dass DS9 und ST: Voyager gerne unterschätzt werden.
Einzig The Orville war mir irgendwie zu viel des guten ..


----------



## SilentHunter (12. April 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Und warte auf neue Orville-Folgen.


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> DS9?
> Sorry, da hab ich gleich weggeschaltet.


DS9 ist für viele ST-Fans das beste Spinoff.
Ich fand´s auch genial.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. April 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich fand´s auch genial.


Ich nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (12. April 2021)

DS9 hat den bisheute komplexesten Trek-Schurken überhaupt; Friedrich Mer... äähhh Gul Dukat.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (12. April 2021)

Der war auch ein Despot, manipulierend, Machthungrig und ist später immer mehr zu einem labilen geisteskranken mutiert, er hatte den Vorteil das er sieben Staffeln hatte um ihn aufzubauen.
Ich fand Seska genial, die hatte mehr Grips und war verschlagener.


----------



## T-MAXX (12. April 2021)

Also die letztem Star Trek Filme waren mir von den Effekten zu überladen.
Na hoffentlich sieht man außer den Effekten auch ne sinnvolle Story mit guten Charakteren.
Mir gefielen die Teile von 1-10 seh gut. Danach hat das irgendwie nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Sinne Star Trek zu tun gehabt.
Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## Mahoy (12. April 2021)

Nach drei sehr mittelmäßigen Filmen von Abrams, die gerüchteweise etwas mit Star Trek zu tun haben sollen, sehe ich dem vierten Anlauf mit eher verhaltener Begeisterung entgegen. Schonend formuliert.


----------



## mannefix (12. April 2021)

Also Star Trek kann er. Für Star Wars muss er noch etwas üben. JJA


----------



## RyzA (12. April 2021)

mannefix schrieb:


> Also Star Trek kann er. Für Star Wars muss er noch etwas üben. JJA


Sehe ich genauso.  
SW kam mir mehr verhunzt vor. Wobei er aber nicht bei allen neuen Teilen Regie geführt hat.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (12. April 2021)

Wie schlecht der Film wohl werden wird?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. April 2021)

mannefix schrieb:


> Also Star Trek kann er. Für Star Wars muss er noch etwas üben. JJA


Mister Spock says, no Jim.
Sorry, aber die Star Trek Filme von "Jah Jah" Abrams waren alles andere als gut, wobei der 12er am schlimmsten von seinen beiden Filmen war.


----------



## Rollora (13. April 2021)

mannefix schrieb:


> Also Star Trek kann er. Für Star Wars muss er noch etwas üben. JJA


Er selbst sieht das übrigens umgekehrt


----------



## The_Rock (13. April 2021)

Fand die Filme eigentlich ok (bis auf den dritten/letzten Teil).

Viel mehr stört mich dieser Absatz:


> Im März wurde schließlich bekannt, dass Kalinda Vazquez an einem Drehbuch für einen Star Trek-Film arbeitet. Sie zeichnet bereits bei Star Trek: Discovery als Autorin verantwortlich



Na dann gute Nacht...


----------



## Cybnotic (13. April 2021)

Neues Star Trek   Spiel  wäre echt viel besser.  Aber dieses mal bitte mit Deutscher Sprachausgabe.


----------



## derneuemann (29. September 2021)

mannefix schrieb:


> Also Star Trek kann er. Für Star Wars muss er noch etwas üben. JJA


Sehe ich auch so, oder so ähnlich.

Ich fand die neuen Star Trek Filme schon sehr gut (Beyound war eher geht so...) Aber auch das Erwachen der Macht, hat bei mir die Freude an Star Wars wieder so groß, wie damals bei der ursprünglichen Triologie gemacht.

Die beiden Star Wars Teile danach schnitten für mich schlechter ab. Zu viel war für mich schlecht nachvollziehbar.

Aber jedem das Seine.


----------

